# warning to st focus owners



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Guy at works daughters st stolen yesterday , believe it was an st 2 . Apparently neighbours heard glass smash and by the time they got to window the car was allready on the move ! Owner still has all keys , so keep your eyes open incase theyve sussed s loophole like on bmw's


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Guy at works daughters st stolen yesterday , believe it was an st 2 . Apparently neighbours heard glass smash and by the time they got to window the car was allready on the move ! Owner still has all keys , so keep your eyes open incase theyve sussed s loophole like on bmw's


The "loophole" on BMWs has been closed for those who have been near a dealer.

Even taking the loophole into consideration, there is still other cars, including premium names, that are far easier still.

If they were reprogramming a key through the OBD port, it takes more than a few seconds that you describe.

Sadly these criminals are very sharp. If they put their minds to constructive matters, they'd get somewhere.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i know it takes longer than seconds as i used to work for fords and proggraming a key takes ages .
im a bit lost as to how they managed such a sharp in and take of the vehicle but they did so just posting it up here for all the st owners just as a precaution more than amything else


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Brand new I assume? I have an st2


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

It's been coming up on the ST owners club a lot lately. It would appear they is an issue with the keyless start MK II models.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> It's been coming up on the ST owners club a lot lately. It would appear they is an issue with the keyless start MK II models.


Not so good to hear.

The way of getting action seems to be battering Watchdog to feature it. The BMW guys have done it effectively about a few matters.

The downside is that it starts discouraging people from buying the cars in fear even when the problems are solved.


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

So no issues on the mk3 then?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried this with keyless entry.
If you were to leave your keys near your front door with your car on the drive can it be unlocked?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

possul said:


> Has anyone tried this with keyless entry.
> If you were to leave your keys near your front door with your car on the drive can it be unlocked?


I have to be close to the drivers door for it to work on the Mondeo and uou can only start the engine with the fob inside the car. Even if it's just outside the window it won't start.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Not brand new but not old by any stretch , the facelift before the latest facelift if that makes sense . As i say owner still has keys , so something has been done to.compromise the security


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

The latest facelift is a new car so should be ok. 

Sounds like your on about a face lifted mk2


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

The consensus on the owners club is that we should assume this also applies to te latest MKIII model until proven otherwise.

Known as the 16 pin ignition trick via the ODB port it scrambles the PATS module which allows access to start the engine without a key. Until this can be either secured or isolated it should be viewed as a weak point on all cars with Ford power start.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Reading about this seems to refer to all fords with keyless entry :wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

andy monty said:


> Reading about this seems to refer to all fords with keyless entry :wall:


Interesting read of the thread, other than if they want to steal a car they will AMEN.
Your post got me thinking though, cars with keyless entry/start, do they have a steering lock?


----------



## carts (Jun 3, 2013)

I've got the keyless start mk2, the fob seems really sensitive, and you can't start it without the fob inside the car. Defo be interested to find out more though


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Interesting read of the thread, other than if they want to steal a car they will AMEN.
> Your post got me thinking though, cars with keyless entry/start, do they have a steering lock?


Yes but it's engaged electronically, so once you're into the electrical system it's pretty much bypassed.

Disc locks are becoming very popular now despite being a bit of an inconvenience.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Its got me concerned...Has anyone heard of ford releasing a fix for this.. or is it going to be what most BMW drivers were doing and cutting into the power supply and fitting a in-line hidden switch to the port to disable it?


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Is this just keyless entry models or the more basic keyless start models?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Anything with keyless start.

Generally a window gets smashed, and in less than 60 seconds the car is gone.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I've spoken to a VW roadside guy who said these things aren't hard to get hold of.
A colleague of his bought one of the Internet from somewhere (he didn't give many details) and if access is available to the vehicle, plug into 16 pin and car will start. He said he used it all the time.
But it's not not hard to get hold of the sets which allow you to gain access to a given vehicle without the key, which is the reason I met the VW roadside guy.
Long story short he got in the car in 2 seconds with the keys locked in the boot!


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Balls.

Ohh well thank god for gap insurance


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Despite what some say it's very easy to get hold of this equipment, it's cheap to buy and your car can be gone in 15 seconds.






Did I mention I am about to put a new disklok in the for sale section lol.


----------



## dmce (Jan 3, 2006)

Scum. Just bought a mk2 as well. Glad I got a disklok


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Even though mine doesn't have keyless start I still rigorously use my disklok whenever the car is parked anywhere even in my work secure car park because ultimately if they want your car they will try and take it.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know what the real answer to this is, its all very well having electronic locks but the guys that are cracking these systems are always one step ahead, I don't think the answer is an electronic lock.
But as said - if they want your car then there really is nothing you can do about it but try and make it as hard as possible using a disclock or whatever else you can think of.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Despite what some say it's very easy to get hold of this equipment, it's cheap to buy and your car can be gone in 15 seconds.
> 
> Gone in 60 seconds - BMW thieves quick getaway - YouTube
> 
> Did I mention I am about to put a new disklok in the for sale section lol.


Early BMWs, like that 1 series, were not part of the investigation or found to have the flaw found with the ODB programming.

A few guys on the BMW sites were convinced they were, but didn't have conclusive proof. They do have a different security system.

Not sure how that 1 series was stolen, as entering the car like that should have triggered the alarm.

Some people don't realise that pressing the lock button twice deactivates the proximity sensors. Some people came from cars that one press locks the car and the second deadlocks it.

The cars that were found to be at risk were 2007-2011 and BMW will correct the loophole.

Early cars like that 1 series aren't on the programme to be updated.

BMW don't contact you though, You need to request the update.

The cheap equipment was tested and found not to work on certainly the later BMWs. They also weren't being stolen that quickly.

This was one of the videos that made the situation viral.






Cars get stolen all the time and the BMW situation went everywhere on the net.

We had the mass hysteria for a few months and everyone was rushing out to move the OBD port.

Once the OBD port was moved they couldn't reach it without triggering the alarm.

Even before BMW got around to rolling out the update, the panic was long gone. I don't even remember the last time anyone has even mentioned it on the BMW site.

It was the main topic for months, now for months it has died a death. I bet that at least 75% of drivers don't even have the update yet and we don't have all the internet stories anymore.

Other cars are far easier to steal and don't have a endless chain of people spouting how easy their cars are to steal..

BMW have been made to look foolish, yet other manufacturers are sitting back getting off scot free and they are worse

This guy had the balls to do the same thing on the forecourt of a garage.






You can Google any car and find examples of them being stolen within seconds.

Sadly the criminals always seem to be one step ahead. If they aren't going to get it by these methods, they'll return to the old get the keys at any cost again.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Probably the most effective way of not having your stolen, is don't stay in the dodgy parts of the Midlands or London.

That is where the vast majority of the thefts take place.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Early BMWs weren't even part of the recall.
> 
> The cars recalled were all 2007-2011


I don't think I mentioned the recall ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> I don't think I mentioned the recall ?


I started making a post and accidently posted it.

I did delete it and it wasn't showing. Not sure how it has reappeared?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

> Early BMWs, like that 1 series, were not part of the investigation or found to have the flaw found with the ODB programming.


Well even in the post below you say the above and quote me, I am not talking about copying keys and the loophole / investigation as you refer to it.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> Anything with keyless start.
> 
> Generally a window gets smashed, and in less than 60 seconds the car is gone.


Which is exactly what happened !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Despite what some say it's very easy to get hold of this equipment, it's cheap to buy and your car can be gone in 15 seconds.
> 
> Gone in 60 seconds - BMW thieves quick getaway - YouTube
> 
> Did I mention I am about to put a new disklok in the for sale section lol.





Shaun said:


> Well even in the post below you say the above and quote me, I am not talking about copying keys and the loophole / investigation as you refer to it.


I've been active in all of the car theft threads and I'm the only one who pointed out that the equipment required isn't as cheap to buy as some suggest to steal the BMWs that have made headline news.

I just assumed you referred to me as I was the person who said that and in the plethora of stolen car clips, you've also choose a BMW.

Obviously with the two coincidences, taking into account previous DW discussions, I've jumped to conclusions based on that, and your previous connotations, you were aiming at me.

Obviously your references were coincidental and related elsewhere.

I just assume when people use open references, they are often referring to conversations that other members of the discussion are aware of.

I obviously now realise these other people aren't here.

Talking on the Internet causes confusion.

No idea how my deleted post reappeared either. Odd.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Well it is a thread about Fords after all so I was talking about fords, the same theory goes for other manufacturers though as its about the OBD port/ keyless, as for the video I tried to find a video of a ford being stolen without keys and quickly but it seems that it's easier to find thefts involving BMW's on YouTube , anyhow we are going off topic slightly so sorry to the OP.



Kerr said:


> I've been active in all of the car theft threads and I'm the only one who pointed out that the equipment required isn't as cheap to buy as some suggest to steal the BMWs that have made headline news.
> 
> I just assumed you referred to me as I was the person who said that and in the plethora of stolen car clips, you've also choose a BMW.
> 
> ...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

craigeh123 said:


> Which is exactly what happened !


Did their car have keyless entry ?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm a great believer in the low tec no tec solutions to car and bike crime/theft, as has been pointed out, the criminals always seem to be one step ahead of the manufactures these days electronically!! 
My methods involve the regular use of a disk lock, chain with padlock and a hidden kill switch, saying that, if they want the car/bike enough they will have it!! 
 anyone remember the "sierra" tennis ball trick?? :lol::lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Regardless , Make , model , spec if someone wants it and they are good enough its going to be stolen 

I agree with ^^ Simple hidden kill switch , Although in saying that I also have a 2nd alarm system , A tracker as well as the kill switch


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I use good old fashioned disklok

Simple but very effective.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Group buy on an Auto Taser?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

When I was really young I thought it would be funny to try and get I to my grandads sierra with a pair of scissors only to find it unlocked the door and started. I soon switched it off and pegged cus I shat my pants and after that and never did anything like that again


----------



## TomKennedy (Jan 12, 2011)

possul said:


> When I was really young I thought it would be funny to try and get I to my grandads sierra with a pair of scissors only to find it unlocked the door and started. I soon switched it off and pegged cus I shat my pants and after that and never did anything like that again


When I was about 12 I opened the door ok my mums Saxo with the small knife on a Swiss Army knife haha. Probably shouldn't have had a Swiss Army knife on me at 12 though haha!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone know how they are doing the fords? (not after intimate details)

if its via OBD port i'll chop the plug off (after making a few slight alterations so i can still use it :speechles (probably take them longer to figure it out than to cut a disc lock off 

Looked into just pulling the fuse and replacing it with a deliberately blown fuse but its a shared supply with the instrument panel looking i the focus handbook :wall:


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

I have an ST and it is my pride and joy. I also have a Gixxer and I love it to bits, more than my car.

If anyone wants them, they are welcome to them, as long as they're prepared to get their face caved in. I ain't pretending to be the hardest person in the world, but if anyone wants to take anything of mine that I have worked my ******** off for, they better be prepared to meet Mr baseball bat or Mr Hockey stick.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

clubber01 said:


> I have an ST and it is my pride and joy. I also have a Gixxer and I love it to bits, more than my car.
> 
> If anyone wants them, they are welcome to them, as long as they're prepared to get their face caved in. I ain't pretending to be the hardest person in the world, but if anyone wants to take anything of mine that I have worked my ******** off for, they better be prepared to meet Mr baseball bat or Mr Hockey stick.


You better never fall asleep.

I'm not sure what I'd do.

Remember these guys come along tooled up for the job.

Would I put my life at risk for my car? No.

I pay for my insurance so it will hopefully compensate me for my car if it ever does happen.

Metal can be replaced, you can't.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You better never fall asleep.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'd do.
> 
> ...


I remember a mate having his new motorbike stolen from his house. We checked out some likely locations and sure enough, there was the low-life riding around. Now we're both well over six feet and built like brick sh*t houses and believe me, it took a lot of effort not to rib this guy a new one. Went to court where his previous offences were also considered. He got bugger all punishment while my mate had to stump up for the damage caused by the theft etc. did the thief learn his lesson? Unlikely. Would we have felt better dealing with things without the judicial process? Definitely. However, that would have made us as bad as him - moronic, illiterate oxygen thieves. My insurance means I get a new ST if mines gets stolen/damaged. The downside? The new one is pig ugly and is missing a cylinder!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I'm a great believer in the low tec no tec solutions to car and bike crime/theft, as has been pointed out, the criminals always seem to be one step ahead of the manufactures these days electronically!!
> My methods involve the regular use of a disk lock, chain with padlock and a hidden kill switch, saying that, if they want the car/bike enough they will have it!!
> anyone remember the "sierra" tennis ball trick?? :lol::lol:


And the Scorpio


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Bulkhead said:


> . The downside? The new one is pig ugly and is missing a cylinder!


In your opinion of course.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> In your opinion of course.


Of course popped to our local dealer as soon as they came in and tried so hard to like it. Interior is miles better and the whole car has some nice touches. I just couldn't get over the looks.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah me too but it grows on you. I loved my MKII and still miss it but the new one is lot more grown up.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

If they wanna pinch mine they can have it. 

Let some other fecker pay the fuel bill :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol I know that feeling.


----------

